# Why do most furries not consider themselves zoophiles?



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

What is the difference between this?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and this:                                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The only difference between a furry character and a human are the animal facial features and animal bodily features. Last time I checked when someone was attracted to the features of an animal that made them a zoophile. But most furries don't seem to think that being attracted to animals makes them zoophiles. I would like to hear the furry logic behind this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2011)

(A) Is a real person. (B) Is not.


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> (A) Is a real person. (B) Is not.



So you're only sexually attracted to imaginary animals.

Do go on


----------



## Aadarm (Sep 22, 2011)

Because I have no urge to fuck my dogs or vice versa.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 22, 2011)

Lots of furries, like myself, like to draw and write.  I'm not sexually attracted to animals.  I like hoofsies 'cause cows and goats are just so damn adorable, but that's the extent for me and pretty much every other fur, except the die-hard fursuit-sex-loving abortion failures.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> So you're only sexually attracted to imaginary animals.
> 
> Do go on


Shall I cue the music?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krSt3B3BiYE&feature=related


----------



## Riza (Sep 22, 2011)

Because most furries don't want to have sex with real, feral animals who are incapable of any form of consent?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Being a furry has nothing to do with beastiality. If i watched horses fucking people irl or from video, then i'd be a zoophile, if i like to watch topless anthro art, it doesn't make me a zoop.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 22, 2011)

I do not consider myself a zoophile... because I do not think animals are sexually attractive. I don't even find anthros sexually attractive.


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Lots of furries, like myself, like to draw and write. I'm not sexually attracted to animals. I like hoofsies 'cause cows and goats are just so damn adorable, but that's the extent for me and pretty much every other fur, except the die-hard fursuit-sex-loving abortion failures.



From my experience the majority of furries are attracted to anthro characters.

Which in turn should logically make them attracted to animals as anthro characters are just humans with animal features.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

If anthro was animal, then it'd be a goddamn animal, but it isn't. IT'S ANTHRO. Get your facts right. Besides, why do you even care about this so much? Are you trying to hide something? :V


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> If anthro was animal, then it'd be a goddamn animal, but it isn't. IT'S ANTHRO. Get your facts right. Besides, why do you even care about this so much? Are you trying to hide something? :V



I'd like to hear the logic as to why anthro isn't animal



This certainly looks like an animal to me --------->


----------



## Onnes (Sep 22, 2011)

Anthropomorphic creatures are conventionally excluded from the definition of zoophilia. To see this distinction in action, consider the the various non-human anthropomorphic species present in works of science fiction. Human characters can have relations with these species without triggering cries of bestiality, because these species are effectively humans in costume.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Being a furry has nothing to do with beastiality. If i watched horses fucking people irl or from video, then i'd be a zoophile, if i like to watch topless anthro art, it doesn't make me a zoop.



Oh hush up you would like sergal peen in you :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh hush up you would like sergal peen in you :V


:/ I'm not a fag.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2011)

people are just meat with clothing features

âˆ´ people are attracted to fabric


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> :/ I'm not a fag.



The only difference between males and females is females don't shoot a load


YOU LIKE SERGAL FEMALE PEEN


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The only difference between males and females is females don't shoot a load
> 
> 
> YOU LIKE SERGAL FEMALE PEEN


Aww, looks like you caught me :VV


----------



## Cyril (Sep 22, 2011)

The fandom isn't about sex.
Really that's all that needs to be said on the matter,


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 22, 2011)

Furry is not a fetish, it is a hobby that some members fetishize. I have no sexual interest in furry and I know I am not alone on that. 

Even when it is sexualized, it's no more zoophilia than a full-grown woman wearing a schoolgirl outfit is pedophilia. At most it's symbolic, most furs would be turned off by the idea of a sexual encounter with a real animal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Furry is not a fetish, it is a hobby that some members fetishize.
> 
> Even when it is sexualized, it's no more zoophilia than a full-grown woman wearing a schoolgirl outfit is pedophilia. At most it's symbolic, most furs would be turned off by the idea of a sexual encounter with a real animal.


I want to 'this' three times


----------



## Xenke (Sep 22, 2011)

Because I don't like animal dicks, only people ones.

Duh.


----------



## SnowyD (Sep 22, 2011)

itt - A dude into bestiality wondering why the rest of us arn't into bestiality. :V


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2011)

*cough* Should I bring about the point that a lot of furrys don't know what animal dicks look like? Not to mention they're significantly more comfortable with human dicks, which is why they get fursonas drawn with human wangs instead of animal ones.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Because I don't like animal dicks, only people ones.
> 
> Duh.



What if you like Xenke dick, what does that make you?


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> From my experience the majority of furries are attracted to anthro characters.
> 
> Which in turn should logically make them attracted to animals as anthro characters are just humans with animal features.



no. the anime drawings you see where characters tend to have animal features are not the same as a real life animal in any shape or form really. real animals and anime drawings are completely different really if you look at it. being attracted to an anime drawing has nothing to do with real life attractions. it's just fantasies. no one fantasizes about their neighbor's dog or whatever cause they enjoy some furry hentai. it's just attractive art really to fantasize to. like regular hentai is. regular hentai is just something to fantasize to. cause you find a character with animal characteristics attractive doesn't mean you'll find animals in real life attractive. to be honest people are more drawn to furry hentai a lot cause of the human characteristics mostly cause every guy is attracted to nice pair tits with amazing curves and body. it's normal really if you think about it. now if it was drawn like an actual animal no one won't find it attractive at all. it's the human characteristics that give it attractiveness.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2011)

This again?

New material please, this debate/piss-poor trolling attempt is old and tired.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> What if you like Xenke dick, what does that make you?



Xenke's mother

HO HO HO

jkilu


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2011)

I wouldn't go so far as to say that no one in the fandom is a zoophile (sure theres a few out there)...

BUT the concept you have to remember is that though the characters are animal like, they aren't animals and they aren't human. By juxtaposing any traits of one onto the other, i.e. talking/thinking animals or humans with tails, beaks, you break out of hte world of reality and into that of fantasy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 22, 2011)

Here, let me clarify things


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't really judge on this since I'm not really attracted to that stuff anymore but Imo the biggest difference is that anthropormotphic animals -besides the fact that they stand on two feet and talk- have a self-conciousness, a character thus can love and be willing to have sex...


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Furry is not a fetish, it is a hobby that some members fetishize. I have no sexual interest in furry and I know I am not alone on that.
> 
> Even when it is sexualized, it's no more zoophilia than a full-grown woman wearing a schoolgirl outfit is pedophilia. At most it's symbolic, most furs would be turned off by the idea of a sexual encounter with a real animal.



"Some" would imply that people who sexualize it are the minority.

Which is wrong, as the ones who do are the vast majority

and what does it symbolize?

When full grown women dress up as school girls it is because their partner finds High-School girls attractive.
But when you dress up as animals you can then claim that you dont find animals attractive

Do explain


----------



## Aktosh (Sep 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> When full grown women dress up as school girls it is because their partner finds High-School girls attractive.
> But when you dress up as animals you can then claim that you dont find animals attractive
> Do explain



You seem to forget that the term "anthropormorphic" actually means something.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2011)

Kibou said:


> "Some" would imply that people who sexualize it are the minority.
> 
> Which is wrong, as the ones who do are the vast majority


State your sources before making stupid claims. Prove it.



> When full grown women dress up as school girls it is because their partner finds High-School girls attractive.
> But when you dress up as animals you can then claim that you dont find animals attractive
> 
> Do explain



No, usually dressing up as schoolgirls is about mixing shit up in the bedroom, and the imaginary seduction of what is considered forbidden fruit. It's pretending to do something that may not be illegal, but possibly immoral.

I'm assuming by your randomised flailing around at stupid points means you have no actual idea what you are on about, and are making shit up as you go along.


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

Smelge said:


> State your sources before making stupid claims. Prove it.



You're asking me to prove furries like porn? OH BOY HERE WE GO



> No, usually dressing up as schoolgirls is about mixing shit up in the bedroom, and the imaginary seduction of what is considered forbidden fruit. It's pretending to do something that may not be illegal, but possibly immoral.



You just confirmed what I said, you're not very good at this are you?


----------



## Kibou (Sep 22, 2011)

Rex Aeterna said:


> no. the anime drawings you see where characters tend to have animal features are not the same as a real life animal in any shape or form really. real animals and anime drawings are completely different really if you look at it. being attracted to an anime drawing has nothing to do with real life attractions. it's just fantasies. no one fantasizes about their neighbor's dog or whatever cause they enjoy some furry hentai. it's just attractive art really to fantasize to. like regular hentai is. regular hentai is just something to fantasize to. cause you find a character with animal characteristics attractive doesn't mean you'll find animals in real life attractive. to be honest people are more drawn to furry hentai a lot cause of the human characteristics mostly cause every guy is attracted to nice pair tits with amazing curves and body. it's normal really if you think about it. now if it was drawn like an actual animal no one won't find it attractive at all. it's the human characteristics that give it attractiveness.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 22, 2011)

I love how they always take the bait.

Always, always, ALWAYS someone feels the need to "set things straight" with the OP.  You're not gonna convince him of a damn thing (other than that you are baitable potential lulzcows).


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2011)

This thread is terribad.


----------

